# Patrick's Legal Updates



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

I am going to try to keep this thread up to date, posting news as it happens.




The legal case against the skell







who "allegedly" threw Patrick 22 floors down a garbage chute after starving him as close to death as he could come, continues to progress. Slowly. This genetic misfire perpetrated one of the most heinous animal abuse crimes imaginable and hopefully we will see her get what she so richly deserves. Well, within the laws of the State of New Jersey at least. One thing is for sure - this is certainly the most publicized and widely known animal abuse case across America and globally. Ultimately, what Patrick endured may do more to increase awareness of the crime of animal abuse than anything else in recent memory. Hopefully it will be a catalyst for state legislatures to make changes to upgrade animal abuse crimes to felonies. The trend has already started with ID, ND and NV passing such laws this year, among others. Ohio's has passed the House and still has to make it past the Senate and the Governor. 












NJSPCA filed multiple animal cruelty charges in March of 2011 against Kisha Curtis. The charges against Curtis were upgraded to more serious charges and the prosecution of the case then was shifted over to the Essex County Prosecutors Office. There have been numerous delays and postponements but the case continues to move forward. Many...

Patrick’s Legal Update 4/23/12:


Kisha Curtis made an appearance in court 2 weeks ago with her attorney and rejected a plea offer of 18 months in prison, a $5,000 fine, 30 days of community service and the termination of animal custody rights. Her attorney is asking the Court to dismiss the animal cruelty charges against her alleging her Miranda Act rights were violated when she gave a statement to police admitting she abandoned Patrick hoping someone would find him and adopt him.










Her Miranda Act rights were violated? _Pahleeze!_ That is ludicrous. Such a lame attempt by her defense attorney, but thats what defense attorneys do: say anything to get their client off. I wonder how embarrassed he felt to say that in open court, I almost feel sorry for him. Maybe it was his idea that she get knocked up so she could show up in court pregnant to score some sympathy points. "ok, Kisha dear, that looks good. Now give me some big crocodile tears. Bigger, _bigger_. Thaaats it!" She asked to get into the Pre Trial Intervention Program (PTI) which would let her off and with no record. But the program can refuse that request because she has a previous criminal record. One can only hope. 




I just noticed I didnt use the phrase "...burn in a lake of fire until the end of time".







Hmm...some other time.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I had not heard about this. I have been feverishly following the JUSTICE FOR CISCO story and missed this one completely. Only, in Cisco's case, it was a police officer 

So Patrick is ok now?


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh my gosh I did not hear about this! How the heck do people even come up with such sick ways to hurt animals? It does not make any sense to me. Who decides to starve an animal then throw them down the garbage shoot. I will never understand how animal abusers think. Ugh shouldnt have read this right before bed, it's not good going to bed angry -.-'

I hope she gets the maximum sentence possible. The law really does need to change so people take animal abuse more seriously.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Started crying when I saw the new pictures of him. I am so glad they are taking this seriously and charging her, but 18 months isn't nearly enough in my book! "burn in a lake of fire for the rest of eternity" sounds pretty good to me LOL. Thank you for updating us!


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I have to say when I hear about how military and law enforcement officers treat there working dogs it sickens me. To think that in the military the dogs don't get to ever go to a home, never get connected with a loving person. And law enforcement they keep the dogs separated from any kind of family interaction. Like they kennel them in a garage when they aren't working. They think that human interaction destroys training? Personally I think dogs are smart enough to figure out when its time to work and when its time for rest. I'm glad the general public is getting involved with the better care of animals.


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

Chocx2 said:


> I have to say when I hear about how military and law enforcement officers treat there working dogs it sickens me. To think that in the military the dogs don't get to ever go to a home, never get connected with a loving person. And law enforcement they keep the dogs separated from any kind of family interaction. Like they kennel them in a garage when they aren't working. They think that human interaction destroys training? Personally I think dogs are smart enough to figure out when its time to work and when its time for rest. I'm glad the general public is getting involved with the better care of animals.


Were is this?? I have several militaray and K9 units on my facebook and they show a really wonderful side. (effing amazing stuff really) I know that some is bad as in everything but these military working dogs are with their handler and family throughout the times including comeing back home to the states to be with them. And the police K9's are with their families as well. Again not everyone is this well rounded but that is how it goes in life until more awareness is brought.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Omg, I had seen a picture collage of this guy a while back. One of him when they first got him (he looked like a dead dog lying on a table), an in between then and now picture, and a GORGEOUS now picture. I couldn't remember the dog's name so I have been trying to look it up with no luck. Thank you for helping me remember!

I lose track of all of these as well as I have been feverishly following the Lennox case. That one is disgusting as well. Poor guy hasn't seen his family in two years...


----------



## 7766 (Sep 20, 2011)

brandypup said:


> Were is this?? I have several militaray and K9 units on my facebook and they show a really wonderful side. (effing amazing stuff really) I know that some is bad as in everything but these military working dogs are with their handler and family throughout the times including comeing back home to the states to be with them. And the police K9's are with their families as well. Again not everyone is this well rounded but that is how it goes in life until more awareness is brought.


One of my closest friends growing up, his dad was a K-9 cop and his mom was search and rescue for the Reserves. Both had Shepherds that lived with them and were their work dogs as well. They were like a part of their family.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Well I guess the peeps I see don't and there comments to me that when I ask they tell me how they keep the dogs. Maybe they are just pulling my leg. Or maybe the new younger generation is more caring? I was told that the K9 used by the military were not allowed to go home. 

A couple of years ago one of the guys called Peta and he ended up getting fired, he did win a lot of money from suing Peta cause it was suppose to be confidential and they ratted him out. So maybe its just my area, my county is still back in the dark ages as far as females and other stuff? They like to keep that good old boy thing going strong.

Brandypup, I was just going on what I have been told by my coworkers. I have seen on TV some great stories about guys bring there dogs home with them and thats awesome. I think some of the guys that have dogs just think of them as another tool on there belt. No offense meant.


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

No problem, no offense taken. Just wanted you to know they are not all bad.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Kat said:


> Oh my gosh I did not hear about this! How the heck do people even come up with such sick ways to hurt animals? It does not make any sense to me. Who decides to starve an animal then throw them down the garbage shoot. I will never understand how animal abusers think. Ugh shouldnt have read this right before bed, it's not good going to bed angry -.-'
> 
> I hope she gets the maximum sentence possible. The law really does need to change so people take animal abuse more seriously.





wolfsnaps88 said:


> I had not heard about this. I have been feverishly following the JUSTICE FOR CISCO story and missed this one completely. Only, in Cisco's case, it was a police officer
> 
> So Patrick is ok now?


I feel a little silly now, I thought Patrick was on everyone's radar. :embarassed:


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

15May2012

This is a cool video on Patrick on News 12 NJ’s “The Pet Stop”. 






In case anyone was not aware of the hideous condition Patrick was in when he was found last March, I was gonna include the now infamous photo of him lying on the exam table immediately after he was rescued. I still cannot look at that photo, I begin to suck air the moment I do. It's easy enough to find on Google Images. But he is now unrecognizable from when that photo was taken. 



Still no new legal updates to post.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Are you familiar with the legal battle between the AHS (the Humane Sociaty that rescued him) and the hospital the AHS was paying to treat him?

I read it from the AHS side and they brought Patrick to them just like they have many other animals to be treated and now the hospital will not give him back. The woman in the video you posted is not actually supposed to have him. Or wasn't. I don't know how or if that got settled.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Now dont quote me on this but it seems AHS is suing for custody of Patrick from GSVS, for what reason is unclear. They also did this last year. Both times it was denied by the Court. AHS is also suing the City of Newark for the same reason. The pro GSVS side says AHS just wants the publicity for their organization. IMO, GSVS spent a lot of time, energy and money nursing him back to where he is today. AHS's piece was bringing Patrick to GSVS for their medical expertise. It may be an over simplification, but:

AHS: someone found this dog and brought him to us, can you save him?

GSVS: ok, we'll do our best = time, energy, money and dog trusting and bonding to dedicated staff etc.

It doesnt sound like AHS has the the well being of Patrick as its first priority. Tearing him away from the environment he has settled into and the humans he knows and trusts just to put him in a strange place with strangers and not for any clear reason just sounds plain old stupid. Yes, Patrick has had and continues to have strong nationwide notoriety but I dont think that is GSVS's motive here.

But then thats just my opinion.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

One of the very saddest parts of this story, to me, is that the poor guy has been allowed to become _obese._ That's just as unhealthy for him, and will shorten his lifespan. I'm all for him being at a good weight, but Patrick has been forced in the opposite end of the spectrum from where he was. It's very sad.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Savage Destiny said:


> One of the very saddest parts of this story, to me, is that the poor guy has been allowed to become _obese._ That's just as unhealthy for him, and will shorten his lifespan. I'm all for him being at a good weight, but Patrick has been forced in the opposite end of the spectrum from where he was. It's very sad.


Huh? Maybe I missed something. He weighs in at 54 pounds and he looks great. Are we talking about the same dog?


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

thegoodstuff said:


> Huh? Maybe I missed something. He weighs in at 54 pounds and he looks great. Are we talking about the same dog?


I don't think he is obese but I think he could stand to lose a few pounds.

On the AHS/GSVS topic:

From what I understand, and don't quote ME on this either, is that AHS brought Patrick to them to save but they have been paying for everything. Basically, it would be like you taking your dog to them for medical help, paying for treatment, visiting him, etc but then the hospital not allowing you to take him home once he has recovered. AHS is also claiming the GSVS only wants the publicity as well. I would assume that he was taken to the hospital as a normal client would have done. I think there is some stuff going on on both sides.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

thegoodstuff said:


> Huh? Maybe I missed something. He weighs in at 54 pounds and he looks great. Are we talking about the same dog?


Assuming that you watched the video shown above, then yes we are talking about the same dog. And he is obese. He doesn't have any sort of visible waist or tuck at all, not even a hint. He's a barrel on stick legs.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

he does look kinda fat in the video.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I don't think he is obese but I think he could stand to lose a few pounds.
> 
> On the AHS/GSVS topic:
> 
> From what I understand, and don't quote ME on this either, is that AHS brought Patrick to them to save but they have been paying for everything. Basically, it would be like you taking your dog to them for medical help, paying for treatment, visiting him, etc but then the hospital not allowing you to take him home once he has recovered. AHS is also claiming the GSVS only wants the publicity as well. I would assume that he was taken to the hospital as a normal client would have done. I think there is some stuff going on on both sides.


I did not see anything about AHS paying for the care but I'd like to, got a link? Are you saying that you agree he should be taken from GSVS and given to AHS at this time?




Savage Destiny said:


> Assuming that you watched the video shown above, then yes we are talking about the same dog. And he is obese. He doesn't have any sort of visible waist or tuck at all, not even a hint. He's a barrel on stick legs.


No, I didnt have time to actually watch the video before I posted it. 

Well you know what they say, TV always adds 5 or 10 pounds. He certainly doesnt need any _more_ weight. I'd go with "stocky" or "solid".


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

thegoodstuff said:


> I did not see anything about AHS paying for the care but I'd like to, got a link? Are you saying that you agree he should be taken from GSVS and given to AHS at this time?


I don't have the link anymore. I'll see if I can find it. I just happened to come across it a few days ago but didn't save it.

I don't really know. I would have to know the facts. If AHS has paid for everything and has taken care of everything that a client bringing a dog to a hospital should have done then yes, I feel it is their place to find him a forever home. However, if they haven't and GSVS has been covering the costs then he should have been sent to a foster home while awaiting his right forever home once he was recovered enough. I don't have all of the details so what I read could have been from a biased source. I wouldn't even know where to go to find that kind of information. I don't have a preference of who gets him but someone is clearly in the wrong here.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Think about it. Any rescue organizations' main mission is to ultimately find good homes for these dogs. It cant be argued that that is not what AHS did. *The welfare of the dogs is paramount.* GSVS, the Smith family down the street or the Jones couple, who ever. 

So why is AHS having a hissy fit? Rescues are glad when one of their dogs is, well, rescued. AHS just want a poster child for its shelter. Which, by the way, is paid $600,000 a year by the City of Newark. Newark wants out of the deal because AHS is apparently just awful. 


The Mayor of Newark:



> "Newark needs an animal shelter that reflects our values as a community, and that honors the dignity of all God’s creatures," said the mayor, who charged that animals have suffered at the hands of the Associated Humane for years, even decades.


No Joke: AHS says that it owns the intellectual property rights to Patrick’s story and image. WTF?? I think that says it all.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

thegoodstuff said:


> Think about it. Any rescue organizations' main mission is to ultimately find good homes for these dogs. It cant be argued that that is not what AHS did. *The welfare of the dogs is paramount.* GSVS, the Smith family down the street or the Jones couple, who ever.
> 
> So why is AHS having a hissy fit? Rescues are glad when one of their dogs is, well, rescued. AHS just want a poster child for its shelter. Which, by the way, is paid $600,000 a year by the City of Newark. Newark wants out of the deal because AHS is apparently just awful.
> 
> ...


See that's stuff I don't know. I truly only know the basic story of this dog and had no idea that there was any kind of legal battle going on between the two until a few days ago. Well, I didn't even know who had him. I thought he had already been put into a forever home and that he himself was finished with this whole ordeal. Personally, I don't feel that anyone owns the rights to a dog's story. Anyone who hears it can look into it and promote it. It sounds like, by AHS's standards, even I have been doing illegal things by merely sharing pictures of him on my facebook wall.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

*Kisha Curtis No Shows for Today's Court Appearance*

Guess who has 24 hours before a warrant is issued for her arrest?


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Everyone's favorite barbarian appeared in court today, after showing up at the courthouse in Newark at 8:30 a.m., "bright and early," said Essex County Chief Assistant Prosecutor Keith Harvest. 



> Curtis' failure to appear at Tuesday's status hearing in Superior Court was the result of a miscommunication with her attorney, Harvest said. Curtis, charged with fourth-degree cruelty to animals for allegedly dropping her now-famous pit bull named Patrick down a high-rise trash chute in March 2011, thought she didn't have to appear in court, Harvest said.


Huh, is it just me or does he sounds like he is sitting at the Defense table?


■ A status hearing has now been scheduled for 9 July 2012. A status hearing is an informal discussion between the Judge, the prosecution and the defendant. After considering the case against them, a defendant can decide whether to change their plea or to continue with a not guilty plea.

■ Apparently, she had her Facebook page taken down. The FB servers couldnt handle the load of so many well wishers trying to access it at the same time.

■ Thought you couldnt afford that new dining set to put on your deck? bottom of page


> Anyone willing to lash out on her I am willing to pay any amount of money for a video of her getting her ass kicked or anything else you decide to do.


_Anything_ else?


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Overshadowed by other recent events, but better late than never.


Patrick the pit bull's owner says she abandoned dog, but 'never harmed him'.




> "I’ve never harmed him or tortured him in any type of way," the 28-year-old said



Now there's a big surprise.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

That fine, upstanding citizen from Newark, NJ, Kisha Curtis, who is charged with fourth degree animal cruelty in the abuse of Patrick for tossing him down a 19 story garbage chute like a used...kleenex, has once again had her sentencing hearing postponed. Her attorney has asked for records from the Division of Youth and Family Services, something about her 3 children  that will make her look good in Court. He is still pushing for her acceptance to the pretrial intervention program. If she completed that program, she would serve no jail time and this offense would not go on her record. The judge has set the next court date for *August 27*. Tickets are still available.










How many dogs have died never knowing love, companionship or a sense of home? How many have suffered grievous injury or died a horrific death at the hand of a human? Humans are supposed to have compassion and empathy. There are people that are devoid of these things. Many are damaged. Others were just *born evil*. 

C'mon, really?


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Well, the 27th has come and gone and still no sentencing disposition for our little angel, Pro Animal Abuse Poster Girl, Kisha Curtis. This case is hanging on like a cheap suit. Her attorney from the Office of the Public Defender, Andrew Rojas, has convinced the judge in the case to order the Department of Children and Families to hand over sealed records that he thinks will help his client. What her history with her three children could possibly have to do with the hideous abuse she rained down on Patrick is anyone's guess. But it cant be denied, he has kept her head off the chopping block so far. I hope hiz honor knows BS when he smells it. I guess I'm starting to come to grips with the possibility that our friend just _might _not get it up...uh...I mean might not get the worst the court can give her at this point - paying $5000 for the privilege of spending 18 months picking up litter on the side of the New Jersey Turnpike in orange coveralls.

But, being the glass half full kinda guy I am, hopefully at the next scheduled court date which is <yawn> October 22, the judge will, as the article says, "announce a decision". One the Defense will not be happy with.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I signed the petition for this one, I was following the one for buck. the geriatric Pit bull who was blind......he was pulled by a supposed rescue group and then later found dead in a sewer. I am always sickened (very very angry) by how heartless and cruel some people are. anyone who can do these kinda of things to a dog or a child should be seriously tortured:mad2:


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Well, it happened again. October 22 has come and gone and still no progress towards a verdict in the case against Kisha Curtis. The Beast was present in Judge Cassini's court room this morning, apparently napping in the back of the gallery behind her oversized Jackie O sunglasses. She was obviously very concerned about her image and the gravity of the proceedings as evidenced by "wearing her courtroom-best turquoise sweat pants and shirt, and some of the deepest panty lines ever." as one attendee reported on Facebook. Judge Cassini stated he had reviewed the Family Services records that her attorney threw into the gears of justice like an AC-130 gunship dropping flares. Then the prosecution objected to the use of these documents because of concern for the confidentiality of people named in the documents- "...namely, Kisha's various sperm donors...", those who had no involvement in Patrick's case. The plan is to straighten all that out in an attorneys only meeting with Judge Cassini on November 2. The next date to mark on your scorecard is December 3rd when she'll be back in court (_again_). :tsk:


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

The saga continues...

Kisha Curtis had her latest date in court yesterday. She continues to reject the plea offer made by the the Essex County DA. Her attorney's latest smoke screen is to confuse the issue with concerns that information in documents from the Department of Children and Families would not remain confidential. Their strategy is that the documents supposedly would get her leniency from the judge in support of her application to get into the pretrial intervention program.

To be continued January 18 when she makes her _next_ appearance.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I say and eye for an eye! Let's starve her and then throw her in the garbage! Might take a while but it would give her time to think about what she did to this poor dog.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

4th DEGREE?

I have no clue how the law works in NJ but what the hell is 4th degree animal cruelty?

WTF would you have to do to get a 1st degree cruelty charge? 

Rott in hell, lady. Sadly, we're probably paying for her every day. She's probably on a bunch of govt assistance.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Quite vexing, but I lost the trail of Kisha Curtis' court case. This is the last legit news article I have been able to find. I have been looking since January. 

In the last 24 hours, this appeared on Facebook.



> Media reports indicate Kisha Curtis will be in Court in Newark THIS FRIDAY, Feb 22nd.


I find it hard to believe I cant find a legit "media report". The closest thing I found to such as thing is a story posted yesterday on northcountrygazette.org but it is password protected. WTF??

Thats the best I can do at the moment. Anyone with better info dont be shy!


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

*Trial delayed for woman accused of cruelty to Patrick the pit bull*

 really?

If I counted correctly, yesterday was her *8th* court appearance_!!_ That's not a typo. 









*O M F G*



But there is good news...​


> The Essex County Prosecutor’s Office announced Friday that 29-year-old Kisha Curtis won’t get into the program [Pretrial Intervention Program] that could keep her record clean.


and not so good news...​


> This morning her attorney asked Superior Court Judge Joseph Cassini III for more time to respond to a lengthy rejection letter from the Essex County Prosecutor’s Office.











and good news...



> “The state was very thorough in denying PTI to Miss Curtis,” agreed Margarita Rivera, the assistant prosecutor.




and not so good news.



> The judge agreed to give both side more time to prepare, setting a hearing date of April 8.














In April, at her *9th* court appearance, it will be more than 2 years since this sorry excuse for a human being tortured and starved Patrick until he was virtually a walking corpse and then tossed him 19 floors down a garbage chute. The sentiment in this heart felt petition submitted to the Essex County Prosecutor's Office says it all:



> Prosecute Kisha Curtis to the fullest extent allowed by law. Kisha Curtis starved her dog and threw it down a garbage chute. Curtis is a vicious psychopath who does not belong in society. She is about to have a baby. Can we only imagine what she will do to that child?
> Please do not accept a plea...


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I can't take it!!!!!! I fing hate people. Oh I can think of a few things I would like to do to her.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Either Google is broken or this is a big secret. Kisha Curtis was back in court April 8 at 1:30 pm. I havent posted an update since then because I was waiting for some actual real news. Apparently, there was another continuance until May 3. She is appealing her denial for the Pretrial Intervention program, _again_. She must submit supporting documents to the court by April 22. It will be her *10th* court appearance since she was charged with animal abuse crimes in March of 2011.











All good things come to those who wait...


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

*Breaking News*

*Breaking News:*

There are unconfirmed reports that Kisha Curtis was denied entry into the Pretrial Intervention Program and the case will be going before a jury on May 24.










Details to come!


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

:cheer2:

I hope she gets a crap load of karma, and a real nice cell mate (if ya know what I mean)


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Rvent said:


> :cheer2:
> 
> I hope she gets a crap load of karma, and a real nice cell mate (if ya know what I mean)



Cool, beat the press by 11 minutes.

Dont pop those champagne corks yet, folks. She still has to be convicted...and be given the maximum sentence for 4th degree animal abuse which is 18 months of free meals. My instant reaction was _whoa, she's gonna get eaten alive by a jury._ Hope there are a lot of dog owners on that jury. Lets see... the population of the US, number households from that number, %36 of US households have dogs, then factor in NJ's population, % of those over the age of 18 leaves approximately 963,677 dog owners that could potentially be on that jury, not to mention the number of people that dont own dogs but still want to see her head on a stick. (the math part of my brain is smooth so dont bet on that number)



> In a brief interview outside of the courtroom Curtis called the denial of the motion "aggravating," but said, "everything happens for a reason," before quickly getting onto an elevator.


Yeah, the express elevator going *down*.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

The 3-year-old case of a woman charged with dropping her pit bull puppy down a trash chute will go to trial July 9. 

"Kisha Curtis, 29, of Newark, appeared with her attorney, Mark Rojas, in Superior Court today and rejected the state's plea offer of 18 months in prison, forfeiture of the dog and fees in exchange for pleading guilty to one count of fourth-degree animal cruelty. If convicted, Curtis faces up to 18 months in prison, though most fourth-degree charges _carry a presumption of non-incarceration_". *WTF?* 

There is a presumption of non-custodial sentences on 3rd and 4th degree offenses.

Legal definition of "noncustodial sentence":
"A criminal sentence served elsewhere than in a prison (for example, on probation)."

.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Really!! WTF is right, I never understand why the justice system does not realize that most scum bags who abuse animals will or have abused or kill children or adults....... that how most serial killers start. they should get a stiff enough punishment and maybe they could save some child or persons life. Our idiot no common sense justice system!!!

I hope someone someday gives her a dose of some real justice, if you know what I mean!!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I agree Rvent. Sadly, we'll never get to the point where society views abuse to Dogs on its own merit. I agree that we have to bring on the "higher propensity to harm kids" angle...even though it bugs me, I know thats the strategy we have to use. So whatever it takes. 

Hell, find some information that says Dog abusers have a higher propensity to join the Taliban. That will make most of America stand up and take notice. 

For me, I don't care if Dog abuse is the only thing they ever do. Thats enough for me. Put the needle in em. 

I hope this POS gets hers. 

Are there any updates on Patrick? How is he doing?


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> Are there any updates on Patrick? How is he doing?


He's doing great. I just saw a video of him playing indoors a week or two ago but of course i cant find the link now.



I fixed the July 9 link in my previous post.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I think it should also come with a mandatory tube sniping. That woman should not reproduce.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Herzo said:


> I think it should also come with a mandatory tube sniping. That woman should not reproduce.


I may be completely wrong but it's a little late for that! Doesn't she have two children already??


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Kassandra said:


> I may be completely wrong but it's a little late for that! Doesn't she have two children already??


I'm sure your right it's a sad, sad, world.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

*Bill named for 'Patrick the Pit Bull' sent tothe Governor of New Jersey*

"Patrick's Law" — a measure to increase penalties for animal cruelty — is on its way to Gov. Chris Christie’s desk after gaining final passage in the state Senate.

“Caring for an animal is a high privilege that starts with basic love and care,” said Senate Minority Leader Tom Kean Jr. (R-Union), a sponsor. “Exceptionally weak, pathetic and downright evil people abuse animals — and they must be punished accordingly.”


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

thegoodstuff said:


> "Patrick's Law" — a measure to increase penalties for animal cruelty — is on its way to Gov. Chris Christie’s desk after gaining final passage in the state Senate.
> 
> “Caring for an animal is a high privilege that starts with basic love and care,” said Senate Minority Leader Tom Kean Jr. (R-Union), a sponsor. “Exceptionally weak, pathetic and downright evil people abuse animals — and they must be punished accordingly.”



It passed the Senate today!!
https://www.facebook.com/ThePatrickMovementFL


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Kisha Curtis' trial starts today in Newark, NJ. This is not a jury trial, the judge will make a decision after hearing both sides.

Come on down! Bring the whole family! op2:


Essex County Superior Court 
10th floor 
50 Market ST.
Newark, NJ


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Kisha Curtis' attorney asked the judge for _more_ time in the case. He asked for an adjournment for additional fact finding.













A new date has been set for July 31. This will be a jury trial, jury selection is expected to begin in three weeks. I missed the part where the charge changed from throwing Patrick down the garbage chute. "Curtis is accused of tying her pit bull Patrick to a railing in her Newark apartment before leaving the state in 2011. The emaciated dog was later found at the bottom of a trash chute."


The news reporting sucks. I dont think jury selection would begin the day before the trial, which is what 3 weeks would be. Another report stated the date as July 30. Another stated the crime occurred in 2012. So I dont know how accurate the next court day is.


Today was


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

can I get a seat on that jury, I will make sure karma bites her right in the butt!


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Rvent said:


> can I get a seat on that jury, I will make sure karma bites her right in the butt!




This is my T Rex, Karma.











Fed raw since...a long time ago.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

*Kisha Curtis Pleads Guilty*












*Kisha Curtis pleads guilty to animal cruelty*



Sentencing August 29


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

to bad the Max penalty is only 18 months, lets hope there are a lot of pittie lovers & Patrick fans on her cell block so she can get a good taste of what abuse feels like!


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Rvent said:


> to bad the Max penalty is only 18 months, lets hope there are a lot of pittie lovers & Patrick fans on her cell block so she can get a good taste of what abuse feels like!


<sigh> Unfortunately, she probably will not see the inside of a prison cell. 

"There is no presumption of incarceration for crimes of the third and fourth degree. This means that the judge is free to determine whether or not to sentence the offender to incarceration. However, there is a presumption _against_ incarceration if the offender is a first offender."

NEW JERSEY CRIMINAL DIVISION OVERVIEW page 20


_But,_ one can always hope:

2C:44-1. a. In determining the appropriate sentence to be imposed on a person who has been convicted of an offense, the court shall consider the following aggravating circumstances:

(1) The nature and circumstances of the offense, and the role of the actor therein, including whether or not it was committed in an *especially heinous, cruel, or depraved manner*;

(2) The gravity and seriousness of harm inflicted on the victim, including whether or not the defendant knew or reasonably should have known that *the victim of the offense was particularly vulnerable or incapable of resistance* due to advanced age, ill-health, or extreme youth, or was for any other reason *substantially incapable of exercising normal physical or mental power of resistance*;

I think that oughta cover it. I wonder if the judge has a dog...


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

*1 F'ed up human, 1 garbage chute, 14 court appearances and 2.5 years in the making*

As I expected, no jail time for Kisha Curtis. This morning she was sentenced to 18 months probation for starving Patrick to a skeleton. She'll also be required to pay almost $2,000 to the New Jersey ASPCA (good luck collecting on that).

"In issuing the sentence, the judge said the dog survived and is now thriving, and the case led to tougher penalties for animal cruelty. Prosecutors had previously said Curtis likely would avoid prison because she is a first offender. The judge said Thursday she was unlikely to commit such a crime again."

"Judge Joseph Cassini said he received hundreds of letters urging him to throw the book at Curtis, but he opted for probation and called for perspective. “On a scale of one to 10, I would say the murdering of a Newark police officer is at the top of the scale,” Cassini said. “I would say her case, from where I sit, is around a three or a four.”


----------

